# Gamepad wird bei PC-Spielen nicht erkannt



## morellato (3. April 2018)

Hallo, liebe Community!

Heute habe ich einen Gamepad gekauft, den iBox Gamepaf GP1. Dieser wurde an unseren PC über USB angeschlossen, es kam die Meldung darüber, dass er erkannt, eingerichtet und einsatzbereit ist. Wenn ich in Steam ins Gamepadmodus wechsele, kann ich mit dem Gamepad navigieren. Nun schaltet er von alleine Spiele an, im Spiel (LEGO World, LEGO Movie, Ninja Turtles) wird aber kein Eingabegerät erkannt.  Es werden aber ständig Optionen ausgewählt, die ich gar nicht versucht habe zu veranlassen. Als wäre eine Tadte eingerastet. Im Steam Einstellunfsmenü habe ich vorgeschlagene Funktionen für die Tasten übernommen.  
Hat jemand bereits ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

LG


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. April 2018)

Warum kauft man sich nicht einfach ein Xbox Gamepad? Das läuft ohne Probleme am PC.
Wenn man so billig Zeug kauft muß man sich nicht wundern wenn nichts richtig läuft.


----------



## JackA (4. April 2018)

Holt euch mal XPadder und mappt das Gamepad als X-Box Controller.
Die meisten PC Spiele, die Gamepads unterstützen, sind für den X-Box Controller ausgelegt, darum funktionieren solche billigen Geräte so gut wie garnicht, außer die unterstützen X-Input (es gibt auch genug günstige Gamepads, die X-Input unterstützen). 
XPadder sagt dem PC, dass das Gamepad ohne X-Input dann eben X-Input hat, man muss es halt mit der Software konfigurieren.
Über Steam gehts sowieso nicht, das ist ausgelegt für den Steamcontroller.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. April 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Über Steam gehts sowieso nicht, das ist ausgelegt für den Steamcontroller.


Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn, ich habe "nur" das XBox Gamepad, und damit geht jedes Spiel bei Steam. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn man für Steam das Steam Gamepad bräuchte.


----------



## JackA (4. April 2018)

Ich spreche über die Steamcontroller Konfiguration, nicht über die Spielekompatibilität...
Dass der XBox Controller generell funktioniert, habe ich zuvor doch erwähnt! das schließt Steam mit ein!


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> (es gibt auch genug günstige Gamepads, die X-Input unterstützen). .


Das ist absoluter Billigstrümpel.
Die hab ich früher tonneweise zerlegt, bis ich ein ordentliches Pad für 49,99 EUR gekauft habe.
Das ist 10 Jahre alt und lebt heute noch.


----------



## JackA (5. April 2018)

Ich habe es auch in keinster Weise empfohlen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch in keinster Weise empfohlen...


Du hast es doch direkt verlinkt in einem Shop


----------



## lunaticx (18. April 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast es doch direkt verlinkt in einem Shop



Er hat Beispiele von nicht X-Box-Controllern verlinkt, welche XInput unterstützen ... 
Das heißt noch lange nicht das er Dinge empfiehlt ...

Edit:

@TE
laut Hersteller unterstützt dein Gamepad Win10 ... aber von Xinput ist da keine Rede.
Also wirst du wohl oder übel auf einen Button-Remapper ala xPadder zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## jlnprssnr (3. August 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich spreche über die Steamcontroller Konfiguration, nicht über die Spielekompatibilität...
> Dass der XBox Controller generell funktioniert, habe ich zuvor doch erwähnt! das schließt Steam mit ein!



Das Steam Input-System ist bereits seit vielen Monaten nicht mehr dem Steam Controller vorbehalten. Neben offiziellem Support für Xbox-, Playstation und Nintendo-Controller sollte sich auch so gut wie jeder No Name-Controller mappen lassen.


----------

